# Chick with eye injury



## JensHens (Feb 5, 2013)

My last silkie x RIR pullet escaped the run yesterday & my neighbor's rottweiler got ahold of her. I only found one injury (amazingly, I've watched that dog destroy a feral cat) to her eye. After inspecting it closer today I found that there is actually a hole in her bottom eyelid & just a little flap of skin holding it together. I separated her from the flock in the "hospital" cage with food & water. I have Duramycin 10 & ACV, will either of those help or do I just let nature take its course? She's healthy otherwise. I'm not sure about putting peroxide directly in her eye. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would just let her rest and relax. She'll be healed before you know it.


----------

